# Rifle I built for a benefit



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

This is the prize rifle for the benefit raffle I did for my freind whose house burned down. 
After talkin to the winner,I ordered the parts and built a rifle to his specs. Things just happened to work out that all the parts got here fast, and I had some time to get it done.
This is a .22-250, 1:10 twist, Douglas Barrel, HS precision Stock,Rem 700 short action, Blueprinted, and the trigger set at a clean 3lbs.
This is all to his specs, and should be a hell of a rifle.I'm just waiting for a scope and bases, so I can get it "dialed in".


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

SWEET Rifle!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good looking rifle, Duane!


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Really Nice Duane!


----------



## GetBulletsandbrass (Feb 25, 2010)

Very nice. Has the winner of this rifle had a chance to take it out and shoot it yet?


----------

